# Can you gig flounder in the gulf right now??????



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

I've always heard that with a light north wind flounder gigging is pretty good in the gulf, is that later in the year or when is a good time to try the gulf ??


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

yes u can this time of year but hasnt looked good in a while as far as water clarity and slick calm seas sure the fish may be there but if u cant see them u cant stick them if u are close to the beach check it day to day a push of clean water and northeast wind will clean it up fast good luck


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Where would you go to gig in the gulf?


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

^^^^ same ? are some spots better to try in the gulf than others? or do you just try and get lucky anywhere?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

saw a nice on in pensacola sunday morning. it was about 18-20" in a foot of water. lots of bait around too.


----------

